# Fullface für "normale" Touren?



## Clemenzz (29. April 2011)

Moin moin allerseits!

Da ich ganz frisch in der Bikeszene bin muss ich mir nun ja auch mal Gedanken Ã¼ber einen Helm machen, da es ohne doch schon gefÃ¤hrlich werden kann, solche Szenen, an eigentlich normal aussehenden Stellen, kennt bestimmt jeder.
Also ich hab mir vor gut 2 1/2 Wochen ein Focus Cypress Disc (Hardtail soweit ich die "Motorik" der Biker verstanden habe, Modell 2010, 599â¬ beim FachhÃ¤ndler) gekauft (war aber leider schon 1 1/2 Wochen in der Werkstatt, irgendein Lager in der Gabel war nicht richtig eingepresst.
Ich bin als richtiger Neuling bis jetzt immer nur relativ bekannte Strecken gefahren, bzw Abschnitte die ich schon kannte. Da ich mir nun aber eine Fahrradhalterung fÃ¼r mein iPhone gekauft hab, damit ich neue Strecken finden kann und die nachfahren kann, kam natÃ¼rlich die Ã¼berlegung: Helm ja oder nein und wenn ja, was fÃ¼r einen.
Ich fahre nichts hartes, was aber bei uns in Dorsten (NRW, Bei Gelsenkrichen, Bottrop etc) auch (soweit ich weiÃ) nicht vorhanden ist. 
Bis jetzt immer nur Wald, Schotter und ab und an auch Asphalt gefahren. Aber auf den Strecken die ich neu erkunden will, gibt es ja auch immer ein paar HÃ¶henmeter und auch u.a. unÃ¼bersichtliche Stellen. 
Im StraÃenverkehr mit dem normalen Fahrrad fahre ich seit ein paar Jahren ohne Helm (bis jetzt zum GlÃ¼ck nie was passiert, jaja die Jugend wieder )

Also ich mÃ¶chte mir gern ein Helm zulegen, fÃ¼r Wald, Schotter, Asphalt Wege. Fahrtechnik will ich auch noch lernen (Bunnyhop z.B.), deswegen ist mir gleich der Fullface eingefallen. Aber eigentlich sollte ja ein normaler MTB Helm reichen, aber ich habe irgendwie das GefÃ¼hl bei den Helmen, dass die nicht viel Schutz geben wenn man nicht direkt auf den (Ober?) Kopf fÃ¤llt.

Was wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen? Fullface oder MTB Schale? Ist ein Fullface fÃ¼r mich total Ã¼berdimmensioniert? Ich finde die Fullfaces auÃerdem fÃ¼r einen 15 JÃ¤hrigen wie mich irgendwie "passender", die Ãltere Generation guckt ein sowieso schon immer schrÃ¤g an, wenn man mit einem MTB an denen vorbei fÃ¤hrt 

Hatte gerade schon ein bisschen rumgeguckt bei den Fullfaces und bin auf diesen Helm gestoÃen: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...581f/sixsixone-Full-Comp-2-Helm-Mod-2011.html Wie ist dieser Helm fÃ¼r dein Einstieg? (Wenn ich nicht auf "jeden Fall" einen MTB Helm nehmen sollte 

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (29. April 2011)

Ein Fullface schütz halt dazu noch den Kinnbereich und schützt besser vor Gehirnerschütterungen etc.
Ein normaler Helm verhindert vor allem sichtbare Schäden am Schädel.

Da hab ich schon mal was zu geschrieben:

Helm: Fullface und normaler Helm liegen etwa in der selben Preiskategorie (um die 100). Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile:

Fullface: Schützt das Gesicht mit und schützt auch besser vor Gehirnerschütterunen etc. ist aber bergauf nicht zu tragen und muss deshalb an den Rucksack.

Normal: Kann bergauf, bergab und auch im Alltag getragen werden, schützt aber nicht so gut.

Ein FF würde ich dir also nur im DH-Enduro Bereich empfehlen.

Gruß, Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (29. April 2011)

Also ich benutze für normale Touren ne Halbschale und wenns ins Gelände geht nen Fullface, sicher is sicher^^ 

Kleiner Tipp: NIE OHNE HELM!!! auch wenns manchmal nerft, es passiert schneller als man denkt irgendwas.


----------



## Carcass (29. April 2011)

Jo meine Tante hat E-Bike getested und is über den lenker abgestiegen kein helm auf das ganz gesicht zermatscht. Aber keine gehirn erschütterung oder so hatte im Prinzip glück im unglück


----------



## Clemenzz (29. April 2011)

Also bergauf fahre ich fast nie (zumindest nicht auf einmal viele Höhenmeter) bergab waren schon öfter mal vorhanden (meist nur bei der Strecke auf Asphalt). Klar geht's auch um die persönlichen Vorlieben, aber ich denk wenn man mit einem MTB Helm irgendwo im Wald auf eine Wurzel z.B. fällt das es nicht gut ist.


----------



## elmono (29. April 2011)

1. Fullface für Touren ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Du schwitzt dich kaputt, nimmst dann den Helm ab und hängst ihn an den Lenker, wo er wiederum überhaupt nix bringt.

2. Die ältere Generation wird dich mit Fullface noch komischer angucken, da du dann quasi vermummt bist. Die gucken aber meist nicht komisch, wenn du langsamer fährst und freundlich grüßt.

3. Im Straßenverkehrt ist ein Helm mindestens genau so wichtig. Autos und Asphalt geben, im Gegensatz zu Waldboden, kein Stück nach. Die Kopfverletzungen solltest du dir sparen.

Ergo: Kauf dir eine gute Halbschale, idealerweise im Laden, wo du sie vorher anprobiert hast.
Ich frag mich allerdings ehrlich gesagt, was sich deine Eltern dabei denken, dich ohne Helm überhaupt losfahren zu lassen. Aber Hauptsache ein iPhone am Start...


----------



## fairplay911 (29. April 2011)

also meine Meinung deckt sich mit der von teufelszyklop2...FF für FR, Enduro, DH

es gäbe allerdings die Variante des abnehmbaren Kinnschutzes z.B. der met parachute (ist aber Geschmacksache mir gefällt der nicht)
oder das hier 
http://www2.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=10-Bike&id=10501
in der Bauweise gibts auch was von günstigeren Anbietern - schützt halt etwas mehr als nur die Halbschale und sieht ganz cool aus
und ganz ehrlich - aufs Kinn bin ich noch nie gefallen ;-)


----------



## maddda (29. April 2011)

FF kannste für Touren vergessen, du Schwitzt dich Putt, kannst net mal was Trinken ohne das Teil abzusetzten usw.

Ausserdem wiegen die alle min. nen kilo.


----------



## elmono (29. April 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> FF kannste für Touren vergessen, du Schwitzt dich Putt, kannst net mal was Trinken ohne das Teil abzusetzten usw.
> 
> Ausserdem wiegen die alle min. nen kilo.



Nur um das richtig zu stellen: Trinken funktioniert mit Trinkblase/Schlauch ganz wunderbar, auch auf Langstrecken-Endurorennen.
Troy Lee D2 Carbon wiegt knapp über 900g, andere Carbonmützen auch unter 1kg.


----------



## maddda (29. April 2011)

Ja ok mit Blase schon....


Ich denke aber net, dass der Threatsteller sich nen Einsteigerbike kauft und dann nen FF für mehr wie 100 kauft und die wiegen nunmal min 950gr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2011)

Auch ich plädiere für CC-Helm/Halbschale. Für Touren reicht das.
Fahr an unübersichtlichen Stellen vorsichtig!
Schau dir schwere Stücke zuerst an bevor du sie fährst und/oder fahr mit anderen!
Das Iphone bringt dich nicht nach Hause, wenn du doch mal aufs Gesicht fällst! Ich kennen keinen, der so grobmotorisch ist, dass er aufs Gesicht gefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemenzz (29. April 2011)

Gut, dann gehe ich (evtl gleich schon) zum Fahrradladen und guck mir mal die Helme da an. Ein Helm hab ich aus dem Grund noch nicht, da ich die erste Woche nur auf bekannten Strecken gefahren bin, und die letzten 1 1/2 Wochen war es ja sowieso in Reparatur.
Danke schonmal für die Meinungen an alle


----------



## FireGuy (29. April 2011)

Ich bin so ein FF Tourenfahrer: Bei der An und Abfahrt (je 10km) zum Sielplatz  hab ich das Ding auf. Dadurch dass man in der Stadt schneller fährt geht das mit der Hitze eigentlich recht gut, Lüftungen sollten halt alle offen sein. 

Am Berg selber häng ich das Ding an den Lenker. Da man so und so meist eine Pause vor den Abfahrten macht, Sattelstütze, Gabel, Knieschoner anziehen, ist das bissal Helm rauf- Helm runter auch egal.
Selbst auf kurzen Bergabpassagen setz ich das Ding schnell auf, die paar Sekunden....

Klar wird man komisch angeschaut: richtig gebraucht hab ich das Ding auch noch nie, aber ich finde das Ding bequemer als die Bandeln um die Ohren von den normalen Radhelmen. Beim Winterbiken brauch ma eh nicht drüber reden was bequemer ist.

An das Zusatzgewicht habe ich mich schon gewöhnt, am Anfang merkt man den kg mehr am Kopf aber schon.


----------



## FELDbeere (29. April 2011)

Clemenzz schrieb:


> Gut, dann gehe ich (evtl gleich schon) zum Fahrradladen und guck mir mal die Helme da an. Ein Helm hab ich aus dem Grund noch nicht, da ich die erste Woche nur auf bekannten Strecken gefahren bin, und die letzten 1 1/2 Wochen war es ja sowieso in Reparatur.
> Danke schonmal für die Meinungen an alle


 
Was du aber nicht bedacht hast ist, dass dich auf bekannten Strecken auch Andere abräumen können.


----------



## Clemenzz (29. April 2011)

Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, dass wenn man schneller fährt auch mehr kalte Luft in den Helm geht und der dadurch ein bisschen abkühlen kann. Ebenfalls das Argument mit dem winter ist gut, da ich auch ausprobieren will auf Schnee zufahren und dann wird es bestimmt nicht sehr kalt darunter


----------



## Clemenzz (29. April 2011)

FELDbeere schrieb:


> Was du aber nicht bedacht hast ist, dass dich auf bekannten Strecken auch Andere abräumen können.



Das stimmt da hast du auf jeden Fall recht, aber gerade wenn man neue Strecken testen will muss, finde ich, ein Helm her


----------



## Gudyo (29. April 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> 1. Fullface für Touren ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Du schwitzt dich kaputt, nimmst dann den Helm ab und hängst ihn an den Lenker, wo er wiederum überhaupt nix bringt.
> 
> 2. Die ältere Generation wird dich mit Fullface noch komischer angucken, da du dann quasi vermummt bist. Die gucken aber meist nicht komisch, wenn du langsamer fährst und freundlich grüßt.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so ist es!! Ausserdem bietet dir eine Halbschale Schutz gegen Beulen von oben, das wird oft unterschätzt aber wen´s dich einmal von Rad gehauen hat weil du einen tiefhängenden Ast vor die Murmel gekriegt hast, wirst du nie mehr ohne Helm fahren. Ist übrigens in unserer Comm verpönt das "oben ohne"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemenzz (29. April 2011)

So, ich hab mir heute erstmal für den Einstieg ein Helm von Tchibo geholt. (Die Halbschale die da im Angebot war) Erstmal muss ich mich wieder an einen Helm gewöhnen, ziemlich ungewohnt irgendwas auf dem Kopf zuhaben 
Danke auch an alle die "ihren Senf" hierzu beigetragen haben!


----------



## <NoFear> (29. April 2011)

Clemenzz schrieb:


> Moin moin allerseits!
> 
> Da ich ganz frisch in der Bikeszene bin muss ich mir nun ja auch mal Gedanken über einen Helm machen, da es ohne doch schon gefährlich werden kann, solche Szenen, an eigentlich normal aussehenden Stellen, kennt bestimmt jeder.
> Also ich hab mir vor gut 2 1/2 Wochen ein Focus Cypress Disc (Hardtail soweit ich die "Motorik" der Biker verstanden habe, Modell 2010, 599 beim Fachhändler) gekauft (war aber leider schon 1 1/2 Wochen in der Werkstatt, irgendein Lager in der Gabel war nicht richtig eingepresst.
> ...



Laaaaaaaangsaaaaam.... wie es ein berühmter sozialdemokratischer Verteidigungsminster formulierte...
DU willst also Touren fahren... paar Tricks einbauen... aber auf jeden Fall Touren? Dann ist ein Fullface fehl am Platz mein Freund. Bedenke, dass die heiße Jahreszeit noch vor der Tür steht. Da wirst du mit einem FF wenig Spaß haben.
Also wenn du mehr Schutz brauchst dann leg dir einen Dirthelm oder einen Endurohelm zu,
schau hier:







oder:


----------



## M.Finken (30. April 2011)

Hi,

ich würde dir aus eigener Erfahrung raten, (gestern gesammelt) kauf dir ein FF Helm.

Ich selber komme aus NRW (Emmerich) und fahre in Holland regelmäßig eine MTB strecke. 28km rauf und runter, da lohnt sich das absetzen des Helmes nicht. Diese strecke fahre ich jetzt seit einem Jahr regelmäßig, mit einem 700 Fahrrad und einem FF Helm (auch im Sommer).

Dort bin ich einzige Fahrer der einen FF auf hat, und ich muss zugeben das ich am überlegen war einen normalen Helm zu kaufen, damit ich nicht immer so Doof angeschaut werde. 

Gestern war ich weider fahren und habe mal bei einer Abfahrt richtig gas gegeben, ca 40km. Leider ist dort diese kleine Erhebung, die man gut zum kleinen Sprung nutzen kann. Leider habe ich dabei die Kontrolle über das Fahrrad verloren und bin kopfüber gegangen. Denn Kontakt mit denn Boden habe ich als erstes mit meinen Gesicht(Vorderseite Helm) und der schulter gemacht und habe mich dann noch ein paarmal überschlagen. 

Im Gesicht habe ich nur einen Kratzer auf der Nase und die Schulter war ausgekugelt. Montag habe ich jetzt ein MRT? Termin, ich hoffe das nichts schlimmeres mit meiner Schulter ist. Der Nacken hat auch leicht was abbekommen und Schürf wunden auf Arm und Bein.  

Hätte ich einem Normalen Helm aufgehabt, wäre ein Gesicht wahrscheinlich Totalschaden gewesen.  


Ich würde jetzt immer weider einem FF Helm kaufen. 


Gruß Michael


----------



## Nexic (30. April 2011)

M.Finken schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt immer wieder einem FF Helm kaufen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Michael



 Wenn man versucht seine Grenzen auszureizen und immer besser/schneller zu werden gibts einfach nix anderes als nen FF.

Wer nur rumtouren will und nicht auf Geschwindichkeit oder Tricks fährt kommt auch noch ohne FF aus


----------



## Skoalman (30. April 2011)

Ich verwende für normale Enduro/Allmountain-Touren einen Fox Flux (Halbschale) und für (Shuttle-)Bikestrecken mit Sprüngen/Hindernissen einen Giro Remedy (Fullface).
Mit Fullface machst du dich auf längeren Touren kaputt, und bei technischen Uphills schützt dich der FF am Rucksack nicht wirklich.
Als "Allroundhelm" ist eine Allmountain-Halbschale (Fox Flux, Giro Xar, etc.) wohl der beste Kompromiss. Mehr Schutz als ein CC-Helm aber dennoch voll tourentauglich.


----------



## fairplay911 (2. Mai 2011)

M.Finken schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wÃ¼rde dir aus eigener Erfahrung raten, (gestern gesammelt) kauf dir ein FF Helm.
> 
> ...



In nun mindestens 10 Jahren MTB fahren - dabei, neben CC auch DH,FR und Enduro, mit wesentlich hÃ¶heren Geschwindigkeiten, ist mir das nicht passiert...kannst dem Clemenzz ja gleich zum Vollschutz raten - gut, dass er sich schon was geholt hat und sich nicht zu sehr ins Boxhorn jagen lieÃ  viel SpaÃ mit deinem neuen Helm C. und beim auskundschaften neuer FahrgefÃ¼hle


----------



## Clemenzz (3. Mai 2011)

Bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich den behalte (zum Glück gibts ja den Umtausch) irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das der keine Sicherheit bietet, mal gucken. Hab nun sowieso wieder genug Zeit zu überlegen, das Bike ist nun zum 2 mal wegen dem Lager in der Gabel in der Werkstatt, hoffentlich bauen die jetzt mal ein neues rein damit ich endlich einfach nur fahren kann


----------



## Cleaner33 (3. Mai 2011)

Nimm den Parachut von MET, der trägt nicht so dick auf,und du kannst den Kinnbügel je nachdem wie du fährst de-/montieren.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. Mai 2011)

also bei normalen Touren hab ich nen normalen MTB Helm auf, wenn in die Trails geht is FF schon besser, hab da auch schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht

Also wenns schneller und anspruchsvoller wird dann nur mit FF


----------



## Amy1 (7. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Nimm den Parachut von MET, der trägt nicht so dick auf,und du kannst den Kinnbügel je nachdem wie du fährst de-/montieren.



Hallo,

also ich bezweifel stark das dieser Kinnschutz wirklich was taugt wenn man stürzt . Wäre schön wenn jemand seine Erfahrung rein schreibt der diese Helm hat oder hatte  

ich Bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm  hab mir vor 3 Monaten ein Hardtail von Focus  gekauft ( war aber auch gleich wider in der Werkstadt weil sich das Lager gelockert hatte  ) habe bis jetzt auch nur ein normalen MTB Helm gehabt so ne Nussschale  doch so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meinen Kopf .Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es sehr viele Berge und auch zum Glück ein Downhillpark  fahr aber auch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und auf den Weg dahin macht man halt einige Tricks  und Ärgert die Auto Fahrer wenn sie so dicht an einem Vorbei fahren oder so dicht auffahren 

nun ja ich überlege mir nun auch eine Fullface zu kaufen , bei mir stellt sich nun eben auch die frage welcher   da es sehr viele Angebote gibt   . für mich ist es wichtig das er sehr gut Belüftet ist , da ich wenn ich fahre am Kopf sehr schwitze . Hab auch kein Porblem damit den dann auch im Straßenverkehr zu benützen da mit dir Sicherheit wichtiger ist  ( und ich hab bis jetzt keine bei uns gesehen der das macht sprich es würde viele Blicke geben  ) 

hätte mir einer einen Vorschlaf für ein  Fullface der jetzt nicht teurer wie 150  ist?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemenzz (8. Mai 2011)

Du hast auch ein Focus Hardtail wo sich auch n Lager gelockert hat?! Welches Lager war das? Von der Gabel? Deswegen ist meins nun zum 2. Mal in der Werkstatt, schon wieder eine Woche lang -.- nachdem der Fehler nach 2 Tagen wieder auftrat...


----------



## MagicX79 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich klink mich hier an der Stelle mal ein, da ich vor kurzem auch
vor der Entscheidung stand FF oder Halbschale. 

Hab mich dann nach langem hin und her für beides entschieden. 
Für die längeren Touren hab ich mir jetzt den Urge Endur-O-Matic
gegönnt, der ist schön leicht bietet aber trotzdem guten Schutz
an der Murmel. Und wenn ich es krachen lassen will oder neue Strecken
fahren will nem ich den FF (Fox Rampage). 

MfG


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Mai 2011)

Amy1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .............
> nun ja ich Ã¼berlege mir nun auch eine Fullface zu kaufen , bei mir stellt sich nun eben auch die frage welcher   da es sehr viele Angebote gibt   . fÃ¼r mich ist es wichtig das er sehr gut BelÃ¼ftet ist , da ich wenn ich fahre am Kopf sehr schwitze . ......
> hÃ¤tte mir einer einen Vorschlaf fÃ¼r ein  Fullface der jetzt nicht teurer wie 150 â¬ ist?
> ...



Spezialized Deviant, der ist wirklich gut belÃ¼ftet, man kÃ¶nnte sagen tourentauglich (von CC Renntempo mal abgesehen).
Er kostet in der vÃ¶llig ausreichenden Glasfaserkonstruktion um die 140.- Euro.
Es empfiehlt sich ihn anzuprobieren, da es sehr "seltsame" GrÃ¶Ãen sind 
Ich finde, daÃ man unter einer Dirt-Murmel, welche ich auch ab und zu fahre, mehr schwitzt.
GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## Free_Rider94 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da jetzt mehr ne frage als nen tipp

Ich fahr hauptsäclich FR/DH also en Fullface is eh klar aber wenn ich den ne zeit lang aufhabe merke ich ein drücken an der schläfe, liegt das daran das ich mich erst an den helm gewöhnen muss oder ist der Helm  vilt zu klein (hat die Größe M, von Oneal)


----------



## followupup (15. Juli 2011)

Du kannst es drehen wie Du willst, auf Dauer hilft es nur einen FF und Halbschale zu besitzen. 
Im Winter und bei allen Night Rides immer FF.
Bei Touren auch mal halb.
Deviant FF ist schon ein guter Tip gewesen.


----------



## wildbiker (15. Juli 2011)

Naja, einige fahren selbst ne CC-Strecke (Waldwege/Schotter) mitm Fullface  ... au man,bald sind wir soweit, dass selbst aufm Rennrad nen FF getragen wird....Sinnvoll find ich FF-Helme nur bei (DH, FR, Enduro)-Rennen. Bei nem bissl Fahrkönnen auf bspw. auf Touren brauchts keinen FF.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (15. Juli 2011)

ja das kannste laut sagen "wildbiker" ich ab letztens jemanden auf nem Rennrad mit Dirthelm gesehn. Naja ich bleib bei meinem FF und der guten alten Hartschale


----------



## Nexic (15. Juli 2011)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt mehr ne frage als nen tipp
> 
> Ich fahr hauptsäclich FR/DH also en Fullface is eh klar aber wenn ich den ne zeit lang aufhabe merke ich ein drücken an der schläfe, liegt das daran das ich mich erst an den helm gewöhnen muss oder ist der Helm  vilt zu klein (hat die Größe M, von Oneal)



Wenn das drücken an der Schläfe so stark ist das es dir beim Fahren auffällt passt dir der Helm nicht.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du den Helm nach der Größentabelle des Herstellers ausgesucht hast? 
Manchmal kann es sein das es dann trozdem nicht richtig sitzt weil die eigene Kopfform vom Standardmodell dieses Herstellers abweicht.
Ich kann dir nur raten mal einen Helm eines anderen Herstellers auszuprobieren, wenn du Kumpels mit der selben Helmgröße kennst würde ich einfach mal durchprobieren und gucken ob einer dabei ist der passt.


----------



## Matrahari (15. Juli 2011)

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, würde ich dir zu einem Helm wie den Urge Enduro-O-Matic, 661 Recon oder den Specialized Vice raten.

Fahre Enduro, Sprünge bis 1,5m sind drin und ich fahre mit Halbschale, nur Knieprotekoren sind öfter mal dran.
Einen FF für Wald-Schotterwege halte ich für etwas überzogen. Außer du bist ein totaler Grobmotoriker und schaffst keinen Meter ohne fast vom Rad zu fallen, dann würde ich dir aber auch zu einer Safety-Jacket raten.

Was vielleicht etwas ratsamer als ein Fullface wäre, sind leichte Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren, denn Knie und Ellenbogen tifft es schon öfters bei kleinen Stürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htrulez (15. Juli 2011)

Absolute Sicherheit existiert nicht. Man kann das Risiko nur angemessen reduzieren. Lieber eine Halbschale die man konsequent trägt als einen FF den man aus Bequemlichkeit 3/4 der Zeit (Tour, Stadt usw) nicht trägt.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (16. Juli 2011)

ja also ich bin heute ungefär 6-8stunde mit dem helm gefahrne un ich merk nichts mehr von dem her würde ich sagen das ich mich erst an eine helm gewöhnen musste aber trotzdem danke

@Matrahari also so ein Grobmotoriker bin ich jetzt nich aber da wo ich fahr is jetzt nich extrem aber wenn man blöd fällt hat man sich mal schnell den Kiefer gebrochen oder mehr von daher bevorzuge ich nen Fullface Helm un Knie/Schienbein Protektoren


----------



## Matrahari (16. Juli 2011)

Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Sir Galahad (16. Juli 2011)

Halbschalen wie Urge Enduromatic sind auch sone unsinnige Mode für Fashion-Victims. Schützen nicht mehr als ein Racerhelm, der etwas weiter nach hinten gezogen ist und sind schlecht belüftet. Dann lieber Enduro/Racer-Style wie 661 Recon, da kommt noch richtig Luft auf die Birne.

Ansonsten kommt's doch wohl auf die Strecke an: wer lange (ein paar hundert hm am Stück) hoch und auf Trails heftig runterfährt, nimmt den Fullface hoch an den Lenker und lässt's bergab mit Helm auf krachen. In hügeligen Gegenden wo es ständig ein paar Dutzend hm auf und ab geht, wird der Fullface im Sommer schnell zum Hitzetod führen und ist eher der Overkill.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Juli 2011)

Wobei ich nie so richtig verstehen werde, was die Radhelme für über 100 so viel besser können als mein Scott Watu für 50. Ist auch gut belüftet und sieht nicht nach "Baumarkt-Helm" aus...  

Ansonsten sehe bei dem verlängerten Hinterkopf eigentlich nur nen marginalen Unterschied. Entweder nen Tour-Helm oder Fullface, alles zwischendrin ist nur Marketing. Und wer für "normale" Touren zu ängstlich ist, der sollte vielleicht mal seinen Fahrstil überdenken...


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Juli 2011)

Stimme voll zu. Aber Style spielt auch ne Rolle und die "Enduro-Helme" passen schon besser zum lockeren Kleidungsstil. Fahre selbst einen uralten Uvex, wenn ich mal ne Nicht-Freeride-Tour ohne FF mache, der war schon vor zig Jahren hinten etwas tiefer und sieht kernig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

